# CURL die neue Sprache wer hat lust und kann?



## petermedien (12. September 2002)

hallo leute,


:-( ich versuche verzweifelt über Informationen zu der neuen
Programmiersprache CURL in deutsch zu erhalten. So etwas wie
ein Manual oder ähnliches wäre ganz toll 

:-( wer hat lust in gegelmässigem Austausch die Kenntnisse mit
mir und den anderen zu teilen?? super toll, dann auf
gehts. 

:-( vielleicht erhalten wir ja auch mal ein eigenes forum hier 

bis dann

Peter


----------



## JoelH (12. September 2002)

*hmm,*

http://www.joelh.de/jbb/showforum.php?forum=39

da sind ein paar Infos, naja und elise kennst sich damit aus, was du fragen hast


----------



## petermedien (12. September 2002)

*curl und Erfahrungsaustausch*

Hallo JoelH, Hallo CURLies{}

da ist ja auch schon etwas drinnen, aber elise war
wohl schon lange nicht mehr da. Letzter von 01.2002
eigentlich schade, oder nicht??

Ich werde mich dann wohl weiter durch den Wust an
keiner weiss was los ist kämpfen müssen.

Oder sind da noch ein paar andere zugegen, die Lust
auf CURL haben??

Bis dann 

Peter


----------



## JoelH (12. September 2002)

*hmm,*

elise war am 10.9. das letzte mal da, kannste unter statistik sehen, die letzten 10 Logins

Es wurde nur leider nicht soviel zu CURL gepostet, da hast du recht, ist nicht so bekannt hab ich das gefühl, naja wenn ein paar Posten dann ist dasss ja mal ein Anfang.

PS: schreib elise einfach eine private Message, dann kommt sie meist recht schnell aufs board weil sie das per email gemeldet bekommt.


----------



## petermedien (13. September 2002)

Hallo JoelH

jo, sie ist wieder aktiv und hat auch ein sehr interessantes
pdf eingestellt. Adresse in meinem anderen Beitrag über
CURL.

Jetzt geht es zumindest weiter mit dieser wegbahnenden Sprache.

Ist ja echt eine super interessante Sache, wenn nicht das meiste
in diesem kauderwelsch (englisch) geschrieben währe. Ich als naalphabeth und fremdsprachennull tu mir da besonders schwer.
Aber wozu gibt es denn Bilder und abgebildete Screenshots?? 

Also, bis dann
Peter


----------



## Nucleus (14. September 2002)

kennt jemand vielleicht ebooks für curl ?

Wäre reht interessant. Das einizige was mich im moment wurmt is das sich ur viele Leute zuerst das Plug In Runterladen müssen. Aber das dürfte in 2 jahren kein Problem mehr sein *gg*


mfg nucle


----------



## petermedien (14. September 2002)

*eBooks für curl*

Hallo Nucleus,

das ist leider noch nicht realisiert mit
curl, aber vielleicht, wenn das plug in drauf ist gibt es
sicherlich eine möglichkeit, CURL auch dort zum laufen
zu bringen, mit den entsprechenden Anwendungen.

Auf jeden Fall ist es in der Planung, da auch hier die
Ziele als alles aus einer Hand geseckt sind.

Mal warten, was noch alles kommt.

Bis dann

Gruss
Peter


----------



## Clericus (18. März 2003)

So ... nu will ich auch ma.

Ich hab zwar noch keinen großen Plan von Curl (ich wälze mich erst seit 12 Stunden durch die Manuals) und es wäre auch die erste Sprache, die ich von der Picke auf lerne aber das Thema interessiert mich vom designerischen Standpunkt aus brennend.

Wenn das Thema Curl hier noch aktuell ist und ihr nix gegen einen NOOB habt, dann bin ich dabei.

Was die vorwiegend englischen Manuals angeht, dass ist bei mir nicht unbedingt ein Problem. Englisch ist zwar nicht gerade meine 2. Muttersprache mit dem lesen und verstehen klappts es meist besser als bei deutschen Manuals. 

Gern kann ich auch das ein oder andere sinngemäß ins deutsche übersetzen, wenn es nötig ist.

Ich hoffe, dass hier noch irgendwo Interesse am Thema besteht und ich bei euch mitwirken kann.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (18. März 2003)

Hi Clericus,

ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit (leider zu wenig zeit  ) mit Curl (hab ich auch schon mal hier im Webmasterforum geposted -> passt da besser)... Vielleicht bekommen wir ja in V4 ein eigenes Forum - ich denke da an "NonMainstreamScripting" (Python, Ruby, Curl usw..) *mitZaunpfahlWink*.

Ich hab mir mal in einer Vorlesung (Bilanzierungsrecht) das einzig Curl Buch in der FH "Jetzt lerne ich Curl" durchgelsen... naja gelesen ist übertrieben, aber zuminderst überflogen... War nicht wirklich schlecht  Allerdings finde ich die Doku auf den "Hersteller"Seiten bedeutend besser... 

naja mal schaun ob was zusammenkommt 


ciao


----------



## Nucleus (18. März 2003)

Hat jetzt schon jemand ebooks gefunden ?


----------



## Clericus (19. März 2003)

Hmm ... E-Books???

Keine Ahnung obs da schon welche in deutsch gibt. Ich wälze mich gerade durch die Sammlung von curl.com ... bin jetzt mittlerweile bei Buch 4 angekommen und denke, dass ich, wenn ich die ganzen Books zum 2. Mal durch hab auch langsam mit dem experimentieren anfangen kann.

Wenn Nachfrage besteht, übersetze ich die Teile gern mal ins deutsche.


----------



## Nucleus (3. Mai 2003)

Curl is echt net sczhlecht was ich da alles geshen hab ich mein php is auch geil aberdie statistiken von curl etc übertreffen ja bis jetzt alles andere was es gibt sogar mit nvidia unterstützunge echt net schlecht 

Wie funkt das ganze jetzt Brauch ich da jetzt wieder einen Server der Curl unterstützt ? 

mfg nucle


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (3. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nucleus _
> *
> Wie funkt das ganze jetzt Brauch ich da jetzt wieder einen Server der Curl unterstützt ?
> *



Hi, nein - Curl ist CLientseitig - es reicht als eon ganz normaler Webspace. Allerdings muss der User ein Plugin installiert haben...


bye


----------



## Nucleus (3. Mai 2003)

plugin wieder mal so wie macromedia *gg* 


na aber das is besser als wenn man immer nach bestimmten servern suchen muss -> wie schauts aus mit sql eh ganz normal oder ?

Hasdt du schon zahlen oder fakten wieviele user das haben ?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (4. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

zahlen habe ich leider überhaupt keine... Auch auf der Homepage hab ich nix gefunden... IMO ist es aber nicht so drauf ausgelegt, FLASH oder HTML im "normalen" Internet zu erstetzen. Meiner Meinung nach wird sich der Gebrauch sehr stark auf Intranetanwendungen fixieren -> ist aber nur meine Meinung...

ciao

PS. das Plugin gibts auf http://www.curl.com/html/products/surge.jsp
PPS. wie es mit dem Datenbankzugriff aussieht kann ich dir leider auch nicht genaus sagen - in den BasisKlassen ist nix dabei - wäre auch eher ungewöhnlich für Clientseitige Sprachen... Es gibt aber einen Ansatz mit CDO (Curl Data Object)... Wenns dich interessiert -> http://www.curlbreaker.com/mk3/articles/cdo-start/cdo-start.php?id=346


----------



## friedger (8. Februar 2004)

*Neues von Curl*

Hallo,

ich bin schon seit dem Anfang von Curl dabei, habe aber erst jetzt diese Seite gefunden. Inzwischen gibt es Curl 3.0, u.a. mit Klassen für Datenbankanbindung, viel besseren Layoutdesigner und vieles mehr.

Falls sich jemand für ein deutsches Buch interessiert, gibt es eins bei http://www.friedger.de/curlbuch. 

Apropos Ebooks, unter http://km0330.keymachine.de/friedger/ebookreader/ebookreader.curl gibt es auch eine Online-Buchlese-Anwendung mit Anbindung an das Gutenbergprojekt.

Ich würde mich freuen, auch noch nach so langer Pause von anderen Curlbegeisterten zu hören. Ich würde gerne ein (OpenSource) Projekt in Curl realisieren. Wenn jemand Ideen hat und mitwirken möchte, unbedingt bei mir melden (curl -- friedger.de).

Friedger


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. Februar 2004)

Jetzt hast du mich neugirig gemacht  An welches Opensource Projekt hast du denn gedacht?  Grundsätzlich hätte ich durchaus interesse


----------



## friedger (29. März 2004)

*Curl Projekt*

Hallo,

ich dachte ich werde benachrichtigt, wenn ich eine Nachricht bekomme, habe ich aber nicht, deshalb erst jetzt die Antwort.

Ideen für eine Opensource-Projekt habe ich einige. Bisher gibt es bei SourceForge.net CurlMail (Mailprogramm), CurlWidgets (ein paat GUI-Komponenten), CurlUnit (JUnit für Curl) und ein Kartenspiel in Curl.

Hier mal ein paar meiner Ideen:
- virtueller Klassenraum (multi-user anwendungen sind echt easy, siehe http://www.phial.com/puerto-rico)
- Origami Visualisierung
- ein Anwendungsserver in Curl für Curl, z.B. um Chats, Files über einen Server laufen zu lassen.
- ein Wiki, Forum in Curl
- Organisations/Kommunikationstool für Gruppen
- XML-Schema-Implementation

Da Curl ein hervoragendes Tool ist kann es in allen Bereich eingesetzt werden, die einen interessieren. Da mich Curl interessiert, möchte ich am liebsten einen PackageManager, eine bessere IDE, mehr Algorithmen  schreiben. Aber ich bin offen für alles. Also lasst mal Eure Ideen hören.

Friedger


----------

